# Bubbles out of his mouth



## luket (Jul 14, 2013)

When I took my rf tortoise out in the sun light . A few minutes later there were bubbles coming out of her mouth is that bad


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 14, 2013)

Did she get over heated? Thats what Cooper did when he got over heated..


----------



## luket (Jul 14, 2013)

She might when I took her inside to get some water she stayed in the bowl for a long time


----------



## pfara (Jul 14, 2013)

How long did you leave her out for? What was the temperature at and were there shady places she could retreat to in order to regulate her temps? Gotta watch out for overheating. Little ones can easily overheat since they're so small. Also, I think I've read that once they overheat, they're more likely to be susceptible to it in the future. Hope she's all better now.


----------



## mainey34 (Jul 14, 2013)

.yes, your tort overheated. Just make sure next time there is shade available. You did the right thing by soaking right away.


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (Jul 14, 2013)

overheated for sure. Don't take them out when its overly hot out. Provide a soaking dish so she can climb in it outside if she feels warm. Provide a shaded area to go into as well. Keep it short and sweet if its super hot out. It'd be perfectly fine if the tort only gets 2 30 minute sessions a week outside. She will get ample UVB.


----------

